# String Tracker Basics- A video



## jerry russell (Jan 5, 2013)

I have promised to put together a little video on the selection, set-up and use of a string tracker so here it is. Just a basics kind of thing for the folks with interest in the device. I hope it helps some folks.

J.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 5, 2013)

Great video Jerry. I believe that will be my next addition to my traditional hunting set up.


----------



## whossbows (Jan 5, 2013)

Like the rock background


----------



## whossbows (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice vidio.how about a vidio on mounting your vidio camera.give you something to do


----------



## Al33 (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you Jerry and Luke for making this video. VERY well done! Good advice obviously coming from a lot of experience. I appreciate it and will have one for the turkeys this Spring. Thanks again!!!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the video. I think I might give one a try for turkeys also.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 5, 2013)

That was a very informative well done video!!! Thank You!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Great job on the video Jerry. Should answer any questions on the use of the trackers.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 6, 2013)

Jerry do they still make the wire insert which goes under the broadhead and follow along the arrow shaft with a loop on the end to attach the string? I used them in the 80s so that I did not have to unscrew the broadhead.


----------



## NavyDave (Jan 6, 2013)

Great video Jerry.  The directions that came with the CE string tracker only say to initially pull out 20 feet or so.  Great info on the initial set up.  I think I need to pull out some more string!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 6, 2013)

Jerry if you using a cedar arrow with a glue-on broadhead, how would you recommend attaching the string??? Could it be tied through around the tree sharks ferrulle???


----------



## Alan in GA (Jan 6, 2013)

*anyone using on compound?*

sure would like to have had this on a buck or two I shot in years past!


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 6, 2013)

bronco611 said:


> Jerry do they still make the wire insert which goes under the broadhead and follow along the arrow shaft with a loop on the end to attach the string? I used them in the 80s so that I did not have to unscrew the broadhead.



I am not sure if they still make them but I would think that they would add some drag to reduce penetration of the arrow?  I have been wraping it for years and with a 3-4 wrap and I have never seen one come loose.

Dave- On a wood arrow you just have to tie a clinch knot where the broadhead bevel starts. If there is no bevel, a very tiny notch would do.


----------



## jerry russell (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys,

Here is an inovative way of attaching a tracker unit to a bow without inserts. This was posted on Tradgang.


----------



## Munkywrench (Jan 6, 2013)

Anyone ever try one of these?

http://www.ecrater.com/p/9683491/tag-n-trail-game-tracker-accessory?gps=1


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 19, 2013)

ttt


----------



## stick-n-string (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## snook24 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great thanks!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 22, 2013)

Munkywrench said:


> Anyone ever try one of these?
> 
> http://www.ecrater.com/p/9683491/tag-n-trail-game-tracker-accessory?gps=1



dose that have a barb? can u do that?


----------



## Mr. Longbeard (Feb 24, 2013)

I never gave much thought to one until now...I am definitely going to put one on my bow this fall... Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## stabow (Feb 25, 2013)

I have my Lil Hoots setup with one, the tracker is on the quiver.	
Hey Jerry got me one of those cameras.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 25, 2013)

stabow said:


> I have my Lil Hoots setup with one, the tracker is on the quiver.
> Hey Jerry got me one of those cameras.



A playsport?


----------



## stabow (Feb 25, 2013)

Jerry, yes found one at Wall mart.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 26, 2013)

Does the string flow smooth when shot through the blind mesh?


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 26, 2013)

I have shot a number of species through mesh with a string tracker and there is no difference in string follow between that and no mesh that I can tell. I also was a little unsure if this so I did some testing before I tried it. Shoot with confidence.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 26, 2013)

Great just thought if ask thanks!


----------



## chenryiv (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks Jerry.   I attached a GN Traditional Gadget Adapter and installed it on my Lil Hoots recurve.  Hitting point of aim up to about 18 yds.  My arrow drops about 3 in after that.   Gonna definitely use during Turkey season.


----------

